# Ipilot with Minn Kota power center box



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Would it be an issue if I ran a new ipilot and with a Minn Kota power center battery box for a few weeks until I get the battery tender plug wired in? It has a 60 amp breaker, but is there any reason why it would not be recommended aside from it being cumbersome?

Also, what is the recommended method of using my outboard to charge the trolling motor battery? Can I just run a positive from my blue seas battery switch to the positive on the trolling motor battery, and negative from trolling motor battery to negative on the starting battery?


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ipilot is going to be here Monday so I’m getting ready to install. Is there any reason I should not use the minn Kota power center? It has a 60amp break in the lid. Checked all the connections and they seem solid. I’ll replace the wing nuts on the outside with locking nuts as well.


----------

